# Stunted Oranda?



## GAfishowner (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello guys, I have a question about my oranda goldfish.

I'll start off just telling his/her fish story.(and it's a long one) The original owner of Pumpkin (the fish) is not actually me. She bought him in a normal retail store when he was just a baby. She also bought a couple others. Apparently the fish tank she had was toxic and most of the fish died very early on. Soon pumpkin (he is called pumpkin because of his bright orange wen, which is now very pale due to age?) was the only fish alive. Around this time she bought a new 5gallon tank and put him in there. He lived in it by himself for 5 to 6ish years. 

Then she moved, and asked me to adopt him. He (or she i actually don't know) is adorable so I said yes. We kept him in the five gallon for around six months. We then learned goldfish need much bigger tanks, so we upgraded to a ten. We have had him in there for about one year. 

Now I can get to my actual questions. Is Pumpkin stunted? I can't get the best measurement on him because I don't want to manhandle him, but he is around 4 to 6 inches. I heard they are supposed to be 8-10, and if they are too small their organs will continue to grow and the fish will die. I'm not too concerned because seeing he is already 6 or 7 years old, I assume that would have happened by now.

Also, do you think his very early on trauma and possible stunt will reduce his lifespan? Orandas live 15-25 years I hear. Do you think he can still live this long? He has always been a little lazy, but he is a goldfish. He seems very happy though and is extremely lovable.

One last question. I also have a 20 gallon of much smaller fish upstairs (3 hatchet, 1 tigerbarb(don't worry I had more, but they died with age - this one is 5 to 6 and is sadly on his last leg) and 1 cory) do you think I should put the oranda into the 20 and move the others into the ten? Or at this stage does it not matter, because if he is half the size he should be then a ten gallon to himself should be fine. Thanks for reading this very very long message and thanks for any answers.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh yes, stunted, even for an oranda. There's not much to do about it now that would have any real effect, but it probably doesn't matter much anyway at this point. This fish can get bigger, but is already mature. However, a 10-gal by himself is absolutely NOT okay; he needs room and clean water.


----------



## GAfishowner (Jun 29, 2011)

He does get plenty of clean water. We do large water changes very frequently. Are you positive it's too small, since he is half his size? He's pretty lazy and doesn't swim around too much, so I think the room is ok. I'm not unwilling to upgrade him if he really needs it though.

What about his age? Do you think it's reduced?

Also, the tank is empty except for a bubbler, he's pretty clumsy and we did not want his wen to scratch anything since it is fragile. Do you suggest we get something to put in the tank? perhaps some smooth fake plants?


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

bubbler ?? i think you mean n airstone you sure as hell need a filter that might be the reason he's lazy too i had an oranda sometime back i was baby sitting it for my sister n it wouldn't stop moving around and yes yours is stunted due to the earlier things


----------



## GAfishowner (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh no I have a filter, top, light, gravel, and heater (i do not need to use it, but it came with the tank)

Sorry, I guess I didn't word that well. I meant nothing in the tank for him to play with. He likes to swim into the bubbles and let them carry him up.

And yes, I also meant an airstone.

Edit: the filter gets changed about every 4 weeks


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

what kind of a filter do you use ???


----------



## GAfishowner (Jun 29, 2011)

The one the came with the tank. The brand is Aqueon. Water gets sucked in, goes through a furry pad with carbon inside then comes out what kind of looks like a small cheese grater. I'm not sure what you're looking for.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

it's ok so it's a carbon one cool


----------

